# let's see some pics from the flintlock hunters



## Lorren68 (Jul 21, 2015)

I love mine, it is a cva mountain rifle in 54 caliber


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 21, 2015)

This is my current hunting rifle.  .50 cal, more or less, in the style of Higgins. A late 18th Century smith that worked in Indian Springs. I still haven't done the engraving. Now that the seasons opening it will probably be a while before I do. lol


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow that is beautiful


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks. So far I've only gotten the one pig with it.  I should (knock on wood) have more time to get out this year and will remedy that.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 26, 2015)

I guess it's just us. lol


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 26, 2015)

Some of us are just not that good at taking pictures.






Rifle was made by Ron Brimer.  It is a left handed Isaac Haines style in 54 claiber


----------



## stabow (Jul 27, 2015)

32 cal.


----------



## stabow (Jul 27, 2015)

SASS 249 very nice looking gun.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 29, 2015)

Beautiful guns. It takes a certain kind of man to hunt with a flintlock!


----------



## Swamperdog (Aug 15, 2015)

Supercracker said:


> This is my current hunting rifle.  .50 cal, more or less, in the style of Higgins. A late 18th Century smith that worked in Indian Springs. I still haven't done the engraving. Now that the seasons opening it will probably be a while before I do. lol



that's some beautiful work SC!  How long have you been gunsmithing?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 17, 2015)

stabow said:


> 32 cal.



I am absolutely in love with that gun.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 17, 2015)

SASS249 said:


> Some of us are just not that good at taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome , and the lock is even on the correct side ...



stabow said:


> 32 cal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tristan1687 (Aug 23, 2015)

*.45 flinktlock*

Cant wait for deer season


----------



## stabow (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice, I like the gun stand/holder.?


----------



## TarponStalker (Aug 24, 2015)

I love flintlocks. Here's the 3rd rifle I built. Its a .50 cal. with a 42" barrel.


----------



## stabow (Aug 24, 2015)

Very nice on the build, I'm all thumbs I can turn a 1000.00 worth of parts into 500.00 worth of junk......


----------



## TarponStalker (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks Stabow. 
I'm still learning myself. I envy the talents of those on here that can build beautiful rifles. I really want to try incise or relief carving but afraid it'll be firewood when I'm done


----------



## Gordief (Sep 5, 2015)

Tristan1687 said:


> Cant wait for deer season




Tristan... we need details on that Left-handed flinter...


----------



## Tristan1687 (Oct 20, 2015)

Gordief said:


> Tristan... we need details on that Left-handed flinter...



haha that would be cool, for some reason the image got reversed on my computer. It's a standard right handed 45 cal.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 20, 2015)

those are some beautiful weapons!


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 24, 2015)

I saw 3 deer yesterday morning but didn't get the shot I wanted. I built this rifle in 2001 for an elk hunt but could not draw a tag.
Rifle is .54 caliber Isacc Haines. Colerain barrel and Siler lock. This was my first build and I didn't get the architecture right on the fore end. No decorations as I'm not an artist but the rifle is a dead nuts shooter, that's why I could never bring myself to sell it.
My second rifle a .40 caliber turned out much better in looks and it's a shooter also. Photos later. 
I made that powder horn when I was 18 from a horn I got at a butcher plant. It's the only horn I've ever used. It used to have a matching walnut plug and butt plug but if you hunt hard your gonna lose or break a few.

Checked it out today as I've not shot this one much for awhile. I mostly shoot the .40. Fired 2 shots offhand at 40 yards. The sights are regulated for 100 yards. It shot a little left but I fixed that. My deer load is 80 grains 3fg, pillow ticking patch and either Lehigh Valley, Mink oil or Crisco patch lube. Early on I tried 2fg but the rifle liked 3fg better.


----------



## TarponStalker (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice Darkhorse. My .50 has been loaded for a week but hasn't seen action yet. Hopefully later this week.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 4, 2015)

Here's a few photos of my turkey rifle. Rice "B" profile, 38" .40 caliber. Lefthand Siler lock from Chambers. Davis set triggers. 
This was a tough build as the stock warped like a Kudu horn the more I cut and scraped.
I'm not an artist or a woodcarver so I just build a plain rifle and shoot the stew out of it.


----------



## stabow (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks good to me&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Lorren68 (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful rifles


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 25, 2016)

Supercracker said:


> This is my current hunting rifle.  .50 cal, more or less, in the style of Higgins. A late 18th Century smith that worked in Indian Springs. I still haven't done the engraving. Now that the seasons opening it will probably be a while before I do. lol



That rifle,the Gamecock by Higgins is a very beautiful rifle. That rifle is one of, if not the most desirable rifles I've ever seen. Your version is really beautiful as well. Congratulations on your work,well done! How did you come up with the patterns for the hardware? Is that part of your own artistry or is the pattern available commercially? I built one southern mountain rifle and considered myself finished with building rifles,your Higgins is making me reconsider that decision. Forgive me for being so dramatic,your rifle deserves it.


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Mar 11, 2016)

I've a little .40 caliber flintlock longrifle that is my favorite...it's killed many squirrels, rabbits and armadillo. Will drop a deer too.  If I can figure out what has happened to my photo bucket account, I'll post some pics.


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 14, 2016)

fishfryer said:


> That rifle,the Gamecock by Higgins is a very beautiful rifle. That rifle is one of, if not the most desirable rifles I've ever seen. Your version is really beautiful as well. Congratulations on your work,well done! How did you come up with the patterns for the hardware? Is that part of your own artistry or is the pattern available commercially? I built one southern mountain rifle and considered myself finished with building rifles,your Higgins is making me reconsider that decision. Forgive me for being so dramatic,your rifle deserves it.



Sorry I didn't respond for so long.  One minor injury after the other halted my building for a while and I kind of didn't want to see it on line while I couldn't do it.  Thanks a bunch for your compliment.  That rifle is the 3rd or 4th time I've restocked that same barrel and hardware to get it close to how I like it.  The first two were horrible. lol

All the Higgins guns are amazing.  I was fortunate enough to get to inspect a few in person, including the Gamecock gun. The quality up close is amazing.  His engraving was really superior for the time period as well. To the point that some believe he was formally trained to engrave silver prior to building guns.  

The hardware I used there is a collection of parts from other guns I managed to find that were close to the Higgins hardware. Right now I have a New England Fowler on the bench. After that I'll be finishing up an Iron Mounted Higgins style Half stock. The kind of gun I believe Higgins would have made in the early 19th C for someone traveling west. Even though there are no surviving examples of a large bore, half stock flintlock from Higgins, there are surviving small bore half stocks and large bore full stocks, so it's inconceivable (To me anyway) that he would not have also been making a large bore half stock gun in that time period. It's clearly what was in demand. 

The next earlier fullstock I make in his style I'm going to try to make patterns and cast my own BPs and TGs that will be much closer to the originals.


----------

